# February Voting Poll



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Be sure to get your vote in, all the photos are wonderful!.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Very, very hard decision to make...they are all awesome!!!!!!!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

All the pics are great, too hard to choose.
14 members have voted already, you can cast your vote until *SUNDAY 02-26-2017 at 04:32 PM*


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Take a minute and get your vote in, Voting closes on *SUNDAY 02-26-2017 at 04:32 PM.*


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Wonderful photos for this month's contest, make sure you get your vote in!.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

28 votes so far. Just 2 more days to vote.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

We have *32 votes *with about 24 hours left to vote.....


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

35 members have cast their votes, have you picked and voted for your favorites yet? There's still time to vote before the poll closes tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

So many great photos this month made it tough to decide! Don't forget to vote before Sunday everyone!!!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Just one day left to vote!!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Join the fun with 39 other members...cast your vote! The poll closes this afternoon at 4:32.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Congratulations Kalhayd!


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

Thank you everyone!! That is my absolute favorite photo of both Bay & B so it made me feel quite nostalgic and shed a few tears!! 

Lisa


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Congratulations, it's a lovely photo!.


----------

